# Who shot God's Shepherd in the Head during the Season of Compassion?



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Really upsetting..


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow. So glad someone came to his aid, finally. Makes me think this dog is destined for great things, after having survived this. Thanks for sharing (even if it made me cry!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Going to church doesn't make a person good.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Makes me want to cry. Thankfully he had angels watching over him!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What a sad story. Well- I suppose it's a happy story that the GSD was able to live and hopefully be an ambassador for good. Find the full article here:
Dogs Deserve BetterAndi Elliot Case: No Chained Dogs


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I just shared it on facebook too. 

It reminds me of the time I attended a Christmas concert and a older man, probably homeless, came into the back of the church. I was sitting in the back so I was able to see how fast the ushers got him out of the church. The hypocricy was unbelievable, just like in this case. I hope the dog has a good home now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow! So glad Ezekiel had some angels on his side. I hope he recovers and find a home where is treated like royalty. 

Hope the lovely 'Christian' that did this is found and prosecuted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

irongrl said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just shared it on facebook too.
> 
> It reminds me of the time I attended a Christmas concert and a older man, probably homeless, came into the back of the church. I was sitting in the back so I was able to see how fast the ushers got him out of the church. The hypocricy was unbelievable, just like in this case. I hope the dog has a good home now.


Don't judge Christians by the attitudes of some. Too bad they didn't realize they may have been ushering Jesus out of there!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I couldn't even watch this after Stosh being shot in the head on Dec 12th, but I've read about it. Some lives just cannot be destroyed


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Don't judge Christians by the attitudes of some. Too bad they didn't realize they may have been ushering Jesus out of there!


I'm Christian too, I just feel bad when I see things like this. Sometimes I wonder why some people even go to church, when they won't help a person or animal that is clearly in need.

That is exactly what I thought at the concert, that they could have been ushering Jesus out of the church!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. what a great women to help that poor baby.

I really do not understand people sometimes... 

So happy that he was able to know love, kindness and compassion.. Does anyone know where this gorgeous pup ended up?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs Deserve Better has him


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I know that.. I was just wondering if he has been adopted out yet? Or if he has any forever home leads?


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

a lot of people go to church to feel better about themselves. it has nothing to do with what is being taught. Thankfully there are a lot of good people in the world, but I don't use "going to church" as evidence of that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wonder who is covering for the shooter, there must be more than one person who knows who did it. 
Many people go to church to try to_ do_ better, and it does have to do with what is being preached or they wouldn't go. Can't judge, too many different reasons why people go....


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That poor dog picked the wrong place to seek shelter...too bad it was a church I can't believe they called for help only after shooting him in the head...thats disgusting non Christian behavior at it's worst, and it's sad a place of god is sending that message. I hope that scared boy gets a wonderful loving forever home soon and spends next Christmas being snuggled and appreciated as part of a family


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

irongrl said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just shared it on facebook too.
> 
> It reminds me of the time I attended a Christmas concert and a older man, probably homeless, came into the back of the church. I was sitting in the back so I was able to see how fast the ushers got him out of the church. The hypocricy was unbelievable, just like in this case. I hope the dog has a good home now.


 
thats just sick. all around. The dog, the guy they removed. Just sick. glad the dog is safe now though.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

That is heart-wrenching to see. It's a miracle this dog survived. I can't believe the attitudes of people. Just all out terrible. May this dog find a wonderful, loving home. I hope he recoups and forgets every memory about that terrible incident.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

As a christian i find shooting a poor helpless dog a completely deplorable act, even removing religion, it's still very despicable and underhanded, for the parish priest to make the comments he did just reflects terribly on him as a person, i can honestly say if that happened at our place, someone would have helped him within minutes of his appearance guranteed


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

amaris said:


> As a christian i find shooting a poor helpless dog a completely deplorable act, even removing religion, it's still very despicable and underhanded, for the parish priest to make the comments he did just reflects terribly on him as a person, i can honestly say if that happened at our place, someone would have helped him within minutes of his appearance guranteed



did I miss the comments from the priest? I didn't see all the video...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The priest made the comment of "can someone get rid of that dog"...I hope somebody is calling his boss.

Calling the spca or a rescue would have gotten "rid" of the dog. Idiots. Their collective IQ must be that of a rock.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> The priest made the comment of "can someone get rid of that dog"...I hope somebody is calling his boss.
> 
> Calling the spca or a rescue would have gotten "rid" of the dog. Idiots. Their collective IQ must be that of a rock.


Agreed - appalling. Glad there was a Good Samaritan for this poor guy....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

German Shepard Shot in Head Outside a Local Church, Police Search for Shooter - WeAreCentralPA.com



> READE TOWNSHIP, CAMBRIA COUNTY - A stray dog in Cambria County was shot in the head but miraculously survived. Police are calling it a case of animal cruelty.
> 
> According to State police in Ebensburg, sometime between the first Sunday and Thursday of the month someone approached a stray German Shepard near The Saint Joan of Arc Parish in Fallen Timber and shot it in the head.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I googled and found an email for the church. I very nicely asked them if they were unable to provide a little straw or food for the poor thing.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Betty said:


> I googled and found an email for the church. I very nicely asked them if they were unable to provide a little straw or food for the poor thing.


I wonder if they will reply. Please let us know if you get an answer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, what is confessed to a priest, that asked people to "get rid of the dog" to begin with, is confidential. Good thing for them a few Hail Mary's will absolve them.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Updated news article, though it offers little new info:
Dog Survives Gunshot to Head, Ready For a New Home - WeAreCentralPA.com


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

"what would jesus do?" im sure the kind healer would not have acted in this manner. I am sure god will bless us all who are kind to all animals. My heart is sad for those people who did this .


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Honestly I'm not surprised, I am glad that the poor pup finally got some help. Poor poor thing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Betty good idea on googleing and emailing the church. Maybe even writing the diocese that is over that church would help. Think I might try to find that contact info. 

Looks like Ezekiel is in good hands now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I emailed the church and the diocose of Altoona-Johnstown. Interesting to see if I get a reply.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can someone please PM me the email address for the church and the diocese? I looked last night but couldn't find anything. My google skills were not working yesterday.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sent it to you!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow...how heartbreaking.  I can not imagine someone doing that to a dog deliberately. Sounds like he is in a good place right now. Bless the rescuer's.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That is really sad.... really upsetting. I'm glad that he has a warm bed at night and a full stomach. I would have saved him too if I would have encountered that. Who could walk past him?? Any dog, never mind the shepherd part. Were all gods creatures. Compassion is vital in our lives.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't had a reply yet.....

Not expecting one either.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Update:
UPDATE: Dog Shooting Suspect Comes Forward - WeAreCentralPA.com


> A woman told State Police she tried to pet the dog recently and it snapped at her so her husband fired off some rounds from a gun towards the dog. That couple will be formally interviewed by police Monday.


EDIT- read the first comment from this link:


> We drove past this dog on new years day by the state game lands after we went to my parents for dinner we were going to stop and take it home and to the shelter on monday at 7:30 p.m. on new years we went to pull over to get the dog but there was a truck and car pulled over there and were shooting into the dark night where the dog had been laying. really anyone firing a gun into the dark night is not someone that should have a gun


...if that's true- pretty ridiculous. I hope the guy is charged regardless, but especially if he was firing in the dark.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

No repsonse to my emails either but I am not surprised. Would imagine they have gotten a few and are simply not replying to any of them. May also be some legality involved if they say the wrong thing.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

That is disgusting!! I hope that beautiful boy has a much better life now. Too bad he doesn't live near here. He could have shown up at our Catholic church and our priest would have welcomed him. I can't tell you how many people have dropped off cats (we brought three home ourselves) and dogs at our church. Not one person has done any of these animals harm. In all cases, someone has adopted them. This is a very sad representation of the Catholic church and I really hope the Diocese does something about the treatment of this poor boy and the callous remarks from the priest.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

This is certainly a sad story, with a happy ending. I'm glad the dog survived, and will soon have a forever home.

While it is particularly troublesome that members of a faith based largely around a message of compassion and charity could find "no room in the inn" for a dog in need, I find it almost equally troublesome that the immediate assumption was that a member of the church was responsible for actually shooting the dog.

As a member of a non-Christian faith, I have often found myself skeptical of claims that Christians experience any significant discrimination or prejudice on the basis of their religion; but after witnessing the willingness of a forum I've generally found to be reasonable and well-tempered, to assume that a church member was responsible for the shooting in the absence of any evidence to indicate such... I'm forced to reconsider my skepticism.

Regardless, I'm glad the party most likely responsible for the shooting has stepped forward and accepted responsibility for their actions. Hopefully charges related to the negligent discharge of a firearm will be brought against the shooter, who was clearly negligent, by his own [perhaps unintentional] admission. Firing "in the direction" of something can hardly be termed responsible use of a firearm, and failing to determine whether you struck your target is just gross negligence and disregard for the safety of others.

While I condemn his actions in shooting at the dog, and question his fitness to own firearms based on his conduct, I do applaud him for stepping forward and admitting his actions, despite it being obvious from the news reports that little evidence existed to link him to his crime.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I was under the assumption that the shooter was a church member, but I may have read this thread too quickly and I also didn't look at the articles.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

SchDDR said:


> While it is particularly troublesome that members of a faith based largely around a message of compassion and charity could find "no room in the inn" for a dog in need, I find it almost equally troublesome that the immediate assumption was that a member of the church was responsible for actually shooting the dog.
> 
> As a member of a non-Christian faith, I have often found myself skeptical of claims that Christians experience any significant discrimination or prejudice on the basis of their religion; but after witnessing the willingness of a forum I've generally found to be reasonable and well-tempered, to assume that a church member was responsible for the shooting in the absence of any evidence to indicate such... I'm forced to reconsider my skepticism.



I think it has more to do with the title being misleading, and the video being misleading. Its assumed from the beginning that it was a church member who did it. The outrage isn't from "discrimination" that it might have been a church member, but from wanting to distance themselves from that type of person in their faith perhaps.

That and I would bet at least 8 to 10 that this person would check that little box that says "Christian". The odds for that are better than your odds of going by less than a handful of posts who are talking about this person on a message board with over 10k...?...people on it.

I seen one post that talked about an experience at a church, but most everyone else seemed to be implying about the person.

You want prejudice..go look up my past posts  You're to knew to have been here in my religious ranting time. Believe me, I've calmed down lots


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I did not assume that it was a church member. My outrage was that a congregation full of people celebrating the holiday that is centered around the theme of "no room at the inn" would walk by an injured, scared, and homeless animal time after time.

Not even a call to the humane society.

"If you have men who will exclude any of God's creatures from the shelter of compassion and pity, you will have men who deal likewise with their fellow men."
- Saint Francis of Assisi


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Betty said:


> I did not assume that it was a church member. My outrage was that a congregation full of people celebrating the holiday that is centered around the theme of "no room at the inn" would walk by an injured, scared, and homeless animal time after time.
> 
> Not even a call to the humane society.
> 
> ...


It was my understanding and impression that that is what was most of the posters problem when it came down to it.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I was referring to posts with this sort of tone:



Jax08 said:


> Unfortunately, what is confessed to a priest, that asked people to "get rid of the dog" to begin with, is confidential. Good thing for them a few Hail Mary's will absolve them.





Zoeys mom said:


> too bad it was a church I can't believe they called for help only after shooting him in the head...thats disgusting non Christian behavior at it's worst, and it's sad a place of god is sending that message.





Kayos and Havoc said:


> Hope the lovely 'Christian' that did this is found and prosecuted.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is skeptical about my commenting on the priest who reporting asked the congregation to "get rid of the dog"? and the truth of the matter is what is said to a priest in confessional is confidential and their penance would be saying a few Hail Mary's. I didn't state any lies. the whole situation is ridiculous. I'm appalled that an entire church full of people left an animal out in the cold and starving. As far as I'm concerned they are just as guilty as the person who pulled the trigger on that gun.

Regardless...this thread isn't about how we all feel about one another's comments or religion...it's about a dog that was shot.

And the update is....

UPDATE: Dog Shooting Suspect Comes Forward - WeAreCentralPA.com

What a story full of holes....


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

So we can't be appalled a group of perish member's repeatedly ignored a homeless, scared, cold, hungry dog? Really? Last time I checked that was non Christian behavior sorry but where was the charity there? Would the dog have been shot in the head had one of those priests extended their good will and picked up the phone, allowed the dog inside until a rescue could come, or gasp gave that poor dog a meal? I don't care who pulled the trigger it's the fact that a dog was left outside to die and not helped until death was eminent. Thats disgusting behavior of anyone, but especially of those that preach love, charity, and respect for all of God's creature's.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes holes...lol exactly my thought


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

You can be appalled at whatever you want. I expressed the same exact outrage in my post, that you seem to be skipping over.

I merely commented that I was forced to rethink a previous point of view after seeing evidence to the contrary.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

*yes...*


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's kinda like seeing someone get run over by a car and then driving on by. You didn't hit them so your not at fault right? This church saw a dog in need of help and did nothing to help the dog until it was bleeding on their doorstep. If it wasn't shot would it of froze to death, starved, or become ill and died slowly days, or weeks later. Neglect is neglect the actual shot is just the icing on the cake so to speak.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you actually read my initial post, or are you just reacting to the fact that I quote you in a *subsequent* post?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Last time I checked that was *non Christian behavior* sorry but where was the charity there*?*


These comments actually disturb me more than the skepticism in mine or Kathy's posts.

As a NON Christian, that statement has a lot implied in it that is extremely offensive. Being a non Christian doesn't make a person bad any more than being a Christian makes them good.

The video implied that it was a Church Member, given what the priest reportedly said. Guess time will tell.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> These comments actually disturb me more than the skepticism in mine or Kathy's posts.
> 
> As a NON Christian, that statement has a lot implied in it that is extremely offensive. Being a non Christian doesn't make a person bad any more than being a Christian makes them good.


As a non-Christian, I'm used to it.
I only remarked on the comments assuming it was a church member, because having watched the same video, I did not draw the same conclusion as other members, and there is nothing to indicate the conclusion that was drawn. It forced me to rethink a previously held viewpoint, so I commented on it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wasn't trying to imply Christians are by nature superior or perfect Jax....I'm not Christian myself. More pointing out the Christian faith as a whole preaches charity, reaching out, and helping all creature's God created. In this case that did not happen and therefore was non Christian if that makes more sense

And no I did not skip over your original post SchDDR where you expressed outrage at all. I just don't get how the fact a church member did not actually shoot the dog absolves the church of their neglect? The original video absolutely made it appear a church member in fact did shoot the dog- it was implied and therefore assumed which was a mistake on my part. However, I still feel like this could have been avoided has a rescue been called and the dog taken in instead of left outside for days until he was subsequently shot


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't intend to imply that it DOES absolve the church of their neglect.
Where are you getting that from?

I watched the same video as you. I didn't get that impression from the video at all. Can you quote the line making that claim?
To the best I can tell, it is repeatedly stated that they have no idea who shot the dog, and are investigating, and it is only very recently that the perpetrator has stepped forward.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I and other's did mistakingly get that impression and yes it was wrong, but you say your original views have changed from your first post so how have they changed? Either the church was in the wrong or not right?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Neither.

Re-read my initial post in this thread- I make clear what views of mine were challenged by the posts in this thread.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

"While it is particularly troublesome that members of a faith based largely around a message of compassion and charity could find "no room in the inn" for a dog in need, I find it almost equally troublesome that the immediate assumption was that a member of the church was responsible for actually shooting the dog".

How is it neither? If I, and when I have found a stray dog even one that is unsettled and scared I have lured it into my gated yard with food and called the shelter. Or when it is happy go lucky brought it on in and called the number on it's tags, and if none then call the shelter. Either way if you ignore an animal in need you are in part at fault for that animals suffering and that is wrong whether you are a priest or not. This church has the responsibility to call someone for help and obviously had the resources to do so....they did not until after the animal was severely injured. It sounds like in your original post you found this behavior abhorrent, but comment your thoughts have changed. I ask how so, and your response is read my post? Maybe I should not type while menstruating or something because it implies you are not finding the church at fault?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

By neither, I mean that the view that changed had absolutely nothing to do with the church.

As in my initial post:


SchDDR said:


> As a member of a non-Christian faith, I have often found myself skeptical of claims that Christians experience any significant discrimination or prejudice on the basis of their religion; but after witnessing the willingness of a forum I've generally found to be reasonable and well-tempered, to assume that a church member was responsible for the shooting in the absence of any evidence to indicate such... I'm forced to reconsider my skepticism.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> Maybe I should not type while menstruating


Is that as bad as Drunk Dialing? Just wonderin':wild:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh that Christian's are not discriminated against,lol Yes I am apparently extra slow today sorry about that Well yes every class of people is discriminated against at some point over something, but I wasn't trying to be discriminating at all honestly or offensive. All faiths are centered around morals and doing the right thing no matter what you call your God. In general despite the religious label this kind of behavior is contradictory to what faith is about so I wasn't targeting Christians as a whole it just happens this dog was neglected by members of the Christian faith. If it was a school, post office, police station, or a neighbor I would be equally as appalled as I am now


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Today it may be,lol I can not count the number of times I have been called offensive or rude today. I swear I feel nice, but apparently I am not


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't think you were offensive at all.
I felt that the ease with which people assumed a church member shot the dog, potentially indicated a willingness to typecast members of that faith, since there was no evidence that a church member was responsible *for the shooting*.

The abject failure of the church to aid the dog, however, is certainly worthy of condemnation, and a sad testament to the hollow nature of the words preached at that pulpit.

Even still, we can't even condemn the *entire* church outright, as we only have knowledge of the statements made by church members because some members were in contact with the rescue. The impression I receive from the video is that the church leadership, and many of it's parishioners failed, but that at least one member contacted a person to rescue the dog.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

After the dog was shot yes one member reached out- that was big of them I'm sure not all the members of the church were aware a dog was looming in need of help, but it only takes one person to dial a ten digit number and it wasn't done. The video was misleading in that is says something to the effect of a parishioner called xyz rescue for help, but only after someone shot the dog in the head. Someone could be anyone of course but when you center an entire video around this specific church and it's priests it is easy to make the assumption a member of the church was the shooter. Honestly do we know this man is not a member of the church for sure anyway, or are we again assuming he is not? I'm glad you do understand where I'm coming from and see the actions taken by the people involved as negligent....I was worried for a second


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> The video implied that it was a Church Member, given what the priest reportedly said. Guess time will tell.


Yes it did imply that. Whether it was or not the preist was still heard to comemnt "get rid of the dog". 

I consider myself a Christian but am not a meemebr of that church. The shooter may well consider himself a Christian too, but he still acted cruely.


----------

